# Reduce gloss



## tophilis (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey am completely new to painting and i was painting a board with a green paint. it looked good but it kind of seems to reflect things due to its glossy nature is there anyway to reduce the gloss? please help

tia

loku


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes. Repaint it with a lower sheen/gloss paint.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

What kind of paint is it?


----------

